# Mixing in your decoy spread



## jsbourbon89 (Jun 21, 2005)

when you guys hunt waterfowl , mainly ducks , how many types of different decoys do you use , such as in a flooded corn field , i use about every kind of puddle duck decoy in the fields , but in flooded timber i stick with mallards and woodies


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

as a rule of thumb, always try to imitate what you see when hunting the day before or while scouting.

alot of the fun in duck hunting is creating realism


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

when i hunt ducks,I usaully mix my decoy set up with 2 dozen mallards dekes, then around a dozen diver decoys(pintails,etc) the 1 dozen goose dekes for confidence. Where I hunt we don't really need BIG numbers so this usaully works well. :beer:


----------



## JEDJR (Oct 15, 2003)

Sportin' Woodies said:


> as a rule of thumb, always try to imitate what you see when hunting the day before or while scouting.
> 
> alot of the fun in duck hunting is creating realism


I agree.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

honkbuster3 said:


> when i hunt ducks,I usaully mix my decoy set up with 2 dozen mallards dekes, then around a dozen diver decoys(pintails,etc) the 1 dozen goose dekes for confidence. Where I hunt we don't really need BIG numbers so this usaully works well. :beer:


I didn't know pintails were a diver species???????.........

Over water i like to use every floating canada goose decoy i can get my hands on (assuming its not a tiny cattail rimmed pothole)... but i will also use more sleeping mallards than standards (usually about 2:1, or 3:1)... 6 drake pinnies on the upwind side, and a dozen wigeon mixed in with the canadas... early season also calls for a dozeb teal or so... but like someone said, creating realism is part of the fun, but killing ducks is most of the fun.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Pintails are divers?? :eyeroll: Guess I have been wrong for a long time then. :lost:

Alex


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

lol goosegrinder(and they are puddleducks)

I normally use a coot or heron decoy for confidence cause' normally the heron will fly away at the first dight of people.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

I couldn't resist-----This is a North Dakota waterfowl hunting site, apparently there are not any other sites that cover duck hunting. As hard as it may be to believe, we are trying to discourage as much water hunting in ND as possible. Before you jump on my back, reason with me. We are down 70% in rainfall this year and the south is drying out faster than expected. With that said, if the north gets the overflow from the southern part of the state and everybody brings their damn duck boats and water decoys, we will have a very very short duck season. Buy some field decoys and leave your water decoys at home. There will be plenty of fields of small grains to hunt without pushing the ducks out prematurely. :beer:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

all depends on the time of the year. late season mallards and pintails are deadly. Early season mallards and teal/woody/gadwal/blackduck.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

i agree with hunter though feild hunting is way better and the birds hang around a little longer becasue if you dont hit the water they have a safe haven to go back to in the evening. DONT BUST A ROOST!!!!!


----------

